# Big Foot Sightings



## Bax*

I wasnt sure if I should put this in the humor section or not, but since it is a strange creature in Utah. I just thought I'd share:

http://www.bfro.net/GDB/state_listing.asp?state=ut#map

Local Sightings Map:


----------



## JuddCT

I've got uncles and such that swear they have seen them. I still can't find one!


----------



## bullsnot

It's high time we start selling tags.....wait that would mean we'd need to hammer out a management plan. Nevermind. I don't want to listen to or see the bigfoot hunting crowd at the RAC's. We get a wild enough bunch with the deer hunters.


----------



## stillhunterman

Hmmmm, a large bi-pedal ape-like intelligent creature roaming the hills in Utah.... I wonder! ;-)


----------



## MadHunter

Since we have no management plan (nor do we want one) for bigfoots I say we consider them unprotected and shoot them like yotes - ON SITE! Just please do not shoot my father in law - granted he is large and hairy but he is human I promise.


----------



## FSHCHSR

exactly what does big foot sound like. _(O)_


----------



## FSHCHSR

> Hmmmm, a large bi-pedal ape-like intelligent creature roaming the hills in Utah


well since you put it that way ive had several encounters


----------



## stillhunterman

;-)


----------



## Cooky

It must be intelligent, last sighted in Salt Lake County in 1964.


----------



## Jonwo

I've got to stop walking around the woods barefoot... size 15 feet stick out haha 

but seriously pretty nuts make you wonder what is really going on out there


----------



## wyogoob

Many believe that Big Foot lives up around Cuberant Basin in the High Uintas. 8 hikers claimed to see it there in 1977: http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_article.asp?id=188 And there's been other "sightings" in the years that followed. I have backpacked up there numerous times but never seen any sign. There is something odd about that country: people, including myself, get turned around, lost, up there. Someone, or something, use to jack the sign around where the Lofty Lake Trail crosses the Cuberant Trail, sending hikers off in the wrong direction.

The last time I was up there was 2004 when the Bardsley child got lost. It made no sense. The boy got wet fishing Cuberant and left his group and headed back to camp, less than 150 yards away, to put on some dry clothes. He was never seen again. There were rumors of kidnapping; someone or something. Nonsense? Who knows.

There's just something eerie about that basin. I always get lost up there. Each and every trip taken has been plagued with trouble; bad weather, the worst lightning storms I have ever endured any place in North America. Mosquitoes worse than the North Slope in Alaska. It's like something doesn't want me to be up there. Once while hiking across a snowfield going over the mountain from Cuberant to Fish Lake my youngest son fell thru a pocket. I almost lost him; had to go to treeline and get a long stick to pull him out. Another time up at nearby Lofty Lake I got unexplainably sick; like "bad-mushroom" sick. Strange.

If there is a Big Foot in Utah, it lives in Cuberant Basin.


----------



## wyogoob

Uh....the creature gets supplies at the WalMart in Evingston; I'm sure of it. Seen it there many times.


----------



## bullsnot

It seems they are now breeding with bears. Check out this video.


----------



## Bax*

bullsnot said:



> It seems they are now breeding with bears. Check out this video.


That was really pretty interesting. Honestly, that could explain why people think they see Big Foot in the wilderness. I dont think I have ever seen a bear walk like that


----------



## Chaser

wyogoob said:


> Uh....the creature gets supplies at the WalMart in Evingston; I'm sure of it. Seen it there many times.


Sounds like you need to take some pictures and put them on peopleofwalmart.com. That would trump anything that anyone has put on there.


----------



## wyogoob

Chaser said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh....the creature gets supplies at the WalMart in Evingston; I'm sure of it. Seen it there many times.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need to take some pictures and put them on peopleofwalmart.com. That would trump anything that anyone has put on there.
Click to expand...

I think someone beat me to it!!


----------



## Bears Butt

Here is an actual photo....I think it's in evinston.
http://paranormal.about.com/od/ghostpho ... l-Mart.htm


----------



## wyogoob

:shock:


----------



## Bax*

They really are more common than we think. Some are even hidden in plain view


----------



## wyogoob

:shock: :shock:


----------



## Jonwo

Bax* said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems they are now breeding with bears. Check out this video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was really pretty interesting. Honestly, that could explain why people think they see Big Foot in the wilderness. I dont think I have ever seen a bear walk like that
Click to expand...

I agree really interesting really human like how the bears are walking it is crazy!


----------



## stillhunterman

wyogoob said:


> Many believe that Big Foot lives up around Cuberant Basin in the High Uintas. 8 hikers claimed to see it there in 1977: http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_article.asp?id=188 And there's been other "sightings" in the years that followed. I have backpacked up there numerous times but never seen any sign. There is something odd about that country: people, including myself, get turned around, lost, up there. Someone, or something, use to jack the sign around where the Lofty Lake Trail crosses the Cuberant Trail, sending hikers off in the wrong direction.
> 
> The last time I was up there was 2004 when the Bardsley child got lost. It made no sense. The boy got wet fishing Cuberant and left his group and headed back to camp, less than 150 yards away, to put on some dry clothes. He was never seen again. There were rumors of kidnapping; someone or something. Nonsense? Who knows.
> 
> There's just something eerie about that basin. I always get lost up there. Each and every trip taken has been plagued with trouble; bad weather, the worst lightning storms I have ever endured any place in North America. Mosquitoes worse than the North Slope in Alaska. It's like something doesn't want me to be up there. Once while hiking across a snowfield going over the mountain from Cuberant to Fish Lake my youngest son fell thru a pocket. I almost lost him; had to go to treeline and get a long stick to pull him out. Another time up at nearby Lofty Lake I got unexplainably sick; like "bad-mushroom" sick. Strange.
> 
> If there is a Big Foot in Utah, it lives in Cuberant Basin.


Definately some strange stuff goob. I've had similar experiences in the Trinity Alps Wilderness area in California over the years...something just wasn't right when I would head into that area :shock:


----------



## Clarq

wyogoob said:


> Many believe that Big Foot lives up around Cuberant Basin in the High Uintas. 8 hikers claimed to see it there in 1977: http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_article.asp?id=188 And there's been other "sightings" in the years that followed. I have backpacked up there numerous times but never seen any sign. There is something odd about that country: people, including myself, get turned around, lost, up there. Someone, or something, use to jack the sign around where the Lofty Lake Trail crosses the Cuberant Trail, sending hikers off in the wrong direction.
> 
> The last time I was up there was 2004 when the Bardsley child got lost. It made no sense. The boy got wet fishing Cuberant and left his group and headed back to camp, less than 150 yards away, to put on some dry clothes. He was never seen again. There were rumors of kidnapping; someone or something. Nonsense? Who knows.
> 
> There's just something eerie about that basin. I always get lost up there. Each and every trip taken has been plagued with trouble; bad weather, the worst lightning storms I have ever endured any place in North America. Mosquitoes worse than the North Slope in Alaska. It's like something doesn't want me to be up there. Once while hiking across a snowfield going over the mountain from Cuberant to Fish Lake my youngest son fell thru a pocket. I almost lost him; had to go to treeline and get a long stick to pull him out. Another time up at nearby Lofty Lake I got unexplainably sick; like "bad-mushroom" sick. Strange.
> 
> If there is a Big Foot in Utah, it lives in Cuberant Basin.


Wow. My grandpa tells similar stories about the Cuberant lakes area. It sounds like it's easy to get lost up there. When I first inquired about going there, he gave me the following information: "The first time we went up there we took the wrong trail and got lost. The second time up there, we took the right trail and still got lost. The trees were thick, the mosquitoes were thicker, and you'd swear something was hiding behind every tree. I don't know why I went there, and I really don't know why I went back. And I don't know how I came back."


----------



## 90redryder

These stories are the outcome of people going out in the boonies to camp and do drugs. Moral of the story, dont eat unidentified wild mushrooms.


----------



## wyogoob

Clarq said:


> Wow. My grandpa tells similar stories about the Cuberant lakes area. It sounds like it's easy to get lost up there. When I first inquired about going there, he gave me the following information: "The first time we went up there we took the wrong trail and got lost. The second time up there, we took the right trail and still got lost. The trees were thick, the mosquitoes were thicker, and you'd swear something was hiding behind every tree. I don't know why I went there, and I really don't know why I went back. And I don't know how I came back."


I've been up in the basin a half-dozen times or more; it's a day hike. I can't recall seeing any deer, elk or moose....seems odd.


----------



## HighNDry

With all the trail cams, people out looking, "real" scientists searching with sophisticated equipment, you'd think we'd have some "real" evidence--all we have are stories. My favorite is that Big Foot is Cain. He was condemned to be a vagabond and wanderer and never die. Do an internet search and you will find the stories.


----------



## stillhunterman

HighNDry said:


> *With all the trail cams, people out looking, "real" scientists searching with sophisticated equipment, you'd think we'd have some "real" evidence--all we have are stories.* My favorite is that Big Foot is Cain. He was condemned to be a vagabond and wanderer and never die. Do an internet search and you will find the stories.


Yeah, that's the most popular thought on Mr. Foots non-existance, but...you know the old saying: "There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio, Than are dreamt of in your philosophy." 8)


----------



## Skullanchor

I went and saw "Dave's bigfoot show" at the Weber county fair. The basic format of the show was to advertise looking for people that have seen bigfoot and the actual show was the people telling their stories/getting interviewed on stage. Dave said they originally had 2 shows planned but got so much feedback from people's alleged sightings in this area that they were going to have atleast 3. I didn't get the impression in the least bit that the people telling stories were out of their Gourds, or even lying. I definately think the people thought they saw what they saw. I also think there is a ton more "Sightings" than documented because it was obvious that to the story tellers it was a more confortable forum to report on seeing one than say...calling up DWR and telling them you saw an 8 foot tall ape man beast running in the forest. 

In any case might be worth checking out any 2012 shows if your interested in that kind of stuff. The show I went to had about 3+hours of story telling although I only stayed for about 2 because the Audio where it was, golden spike indoor arena, is aweful. I don't recommend taking kids, a full house was nearly cut in half after 20 minutes. kids just got too bored and frustrated parents

I personally have not seen bigfoot, but thats not to say I haven't spent enough time in the woods to get the heebie jeebies from an odd sound or half-light visual at dawn or dusk. I think that might account for a portion of sightings.

That bear video is creepy!


----------



## HighNDry

You sure Dave's Bigfoot show isn't a way to bring money into Ogden Valley? I've seen that show on a local cable network and listened to the stories. They are stories. Even sane men can see things and dream up stories in their minds. There is no evidence Bigfoot exists. Every bit of footage is mysteriously blurred--similar to the UFO footage. 

I hear and see strange things all the time when in the woods. I've been known to tell the tall-tale.

A bear foot slipping in the mud does make it look larger--it makes it a big foot, but not Bigfoot.


----------



## MadHunter

HighNDry said:


> There is no evidence Bigfoot exists. Every bit of footage is mysteriously blurred--similar to the UFO footage.


The UFO footage is blury because of the radiation emmitted by the ship. I am thinking that bigfoot must be radio active as well. o-||


----------



## pkred

I thought I saw big foot on thanksgiving in South Jordan....... Turned out to be my Mother in law.


----------



## Riverrat77

pkred said:


> I thought I saw big foot on thanksgiving in South Jordan....... Turned out to be my Mother in law.


LMAO!! Awesome! :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77

stillhunterman said:


> Definately some strange stuff goob. I've had similar experiences in the Trinity Alps Wilderness area in California over the years...something just wasn't right when I would head into that area :shock:


I've never done anything more than smoke weed a couple times growing up.... and I've seen some things in the Alps, specifically Marble Mountain wilderness that I couldn't explain as a teenager. Also had an experience up by Lassen National Park that still makes the hair stand up on my neck to think about. I am pretty sure I posted it before in a big foot thread. The local native americans up there have some pretty incredible beliefs about bigfoot, especially up around the Mt. Shasta area. My ex girlfriend was native and her folks told me some stories that were pretty far "out there". 8)


----------



## HighNDry

I hear ya! I love the Native American's myths and stories. They have all kinds of them about shapeshifters, skinwalkers, and White Buffalo Woman. Some pretty scary stuff when you are out in the middle of the desert between Mexican Hat and Shiprock. It's just down right creepy.

I pulled into a gas station in Mexican Hat after coming off the narrow winding road from Natural Bridges. That road is scary. I said to the native american gal working there. "Hey do you drive up and down that scary winding road?"

"It's nice," she said.

That was the end of the conversation. I could tell she knew more than she was letting on. I swallowed the lump in my throat, shook my head to get the hair on my neck to settle down, and walked out with chickenskin. That there is some scary, creepy stuff.


----------



## 90redryder

wyogoob said:


> Many believe that Big Foot lives up around Cuberant Basin in the High Uintas. 8 hikers claimed to see it there in 1977: http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_article.asp?id=188 And there's been other "sightings" in the years that followed. I have backpacked up there numerous times but never seen any sign. There is something odd about that country: people, including myself, get turned around, lost, up there. Someone, or something, use to jack the sign around where the Lofty Lake Trail crosses the Cuberant Trail, sending hikers off in the wrong direction.
> 
> The last time I was up there was 2004 when the Bardsley child got lost. It made no sense. The boy got wet fishing Cuberant and left his group and headed back to camp, less than 150 yards away, to put on some dry clothes. He was never seen again. There were rumors of kidnapping; someone or something. Nonsense? Who knows.
> 
> There's just something eerie about that basin. I always get lost up there. Each and every trip taken has been plagued with trouble; bad weather, the worst lightning storms I have ever endured any place in North America. Mosquitoes worse than the North Slope in Alaska. It's like something doesn't want me to be up there. Once while hiking across a snowfield going over the mountain from Cuberant to Fish Lake my youngest son fell thru a pocket. I almost lost him; had to go to treeline and get a long stick to pull him out. Another time up at nearby Lofty Lake I got unexplainably sick; like "bad-mushroom" sick. Strange.
> 
> If there is a Big Foot in Utah, it lives in Cuberant Basin.


Where is this basin in relation to Palisade lake?


----------



## 90redryder

Scratch that, found my map and looked it up.


----------



## stillhunterman

Riverrat77 said:


> stillhunterman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definately some strange stuff goob. I've had similar experiences in the Trinity Alps Wilderness area in California over the years...something just wasn't right when I would head into that area :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never done anything more than smoke weed a couple times growing up.... and I've seen some things in the Alps, specifically Marble Mountain wilderness that I couldn't explain as a teenager. Also had an experience up by Lassen National Park that still makes the hair stand up on my neck to think about. * I am pretty sure I posted it before in a big foot thread.* The local native americans up there have some pretty incredible beliefs about bigfoot, especially up around the Mt. Shasta area. My ex girlfriend was native and her folks told me some stories that were pretty far "out there". 8)
Click to expand...

You were gonna post up a story, but yer fingers were too tired...maybe you could post it up here when you have some time, would love to hear about it! o-||



> Re: Weird/Strange/Scary things happen to you in the hills?
> by Riverrat77 » Thu Mar 05, 2009 12:44 pm
> 
> The Marbles are way in the hell out in the middle of nowhere, thats for sure. I don't think it'd have been hogs up that high either... lots of lonely country for stuff to disappear in. I used to go up there just about every summer with my dad on spelunking (caving) trips... he's found lots of holes and caves up there and has actually mapped one cave that ran for about three miles under the mountains. Pretty sweet stuff. There is a ranger cabin at Marble Valley we used to camp by, where the deer were so tame you could feed them sugar and alfalfa cubes. I've heard some pretty crazy stories up there of folks thinking they saw one thing or another, but we never saw anything too out of the ordinary. Lots of bears, tons of deer, but nothing real spooky. Thats kinda freaky that you saw that.... did you go up through Marble Valley and Etna or were you going in another way? We used to always go up through Yreka, then go up to the trailhead for Marble Valley. I actually have that marked on Google Earth... hadn't thought about that place for a long while.
> 
> I did have a friend growing up who was a native american and when his mom drove up through some roads by McCloud to get to Mount Shasta (guess there was a large group of them up there or a reservation or something), she had to stop one night on the side of the road and something (she didn't see what because she was hiding under a blanket) came up and started rocking their small car and growling, pawing at windows, etc. Kinda freaky... very well could have been a bear I suppose but after it quit, she got up front, started the car and got the hell out of there. I've seen some other stuff I can't explain driving some of the roads at night around Burney but its a long story and my fingers are getting tired.


----------



## shaun larsen

ive had some interesting experiences that i cannot explain. im not saying im a "believer" but, i have found a set of tracks, ive got 2 trail cam pics of images i cant explain, ive seen "something" late one night in my headlight as i was walking down a trail in a remote area and i have heard noises that im almost positive werent made by any other creature ive ever encountered. real or not, its definitely a fun thing to think about when you are in the woods alone at night


----------



## wyogoob

Native American Indians believe Bigfoot is a non-physical creature and that the creature can turn into a wolf or a bear at will. Others think that the creatures live in another dimension, and can come here as they wish. They also believed the creature can be visible to some people, while at the same time invisible to others, even in the same group.


----------



## Clarq

Sean Larson said:


> ive got 2 trail cam pics of images i cant explain


Care to share those pics with us...? o-||


----------



## bullsnot

wyogoob said:


> Native American Indians believe Bigfoot is a non-physical creature and that the creature can turn into a wolf or a bear at will. Others think that the creatures live in another dimension, and can come here as they wish. They also believed the creature can be visible to some people, while at the same time invisible to others, even in the same group.


Bartender....I'll have what he's having!^^


----------



## shaun larsen

Clarq said:


> Sean Larson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ive got 2 trail cam pics of images i cant explain
> 
> 
> 
> Care to share those pics with us...? o-||
Click to expand...

sorry, but for many different reasons, im not going to post any pics in public. I will meet with people and show them copies, but the pics are mine to keep.


----------



## Riverrat77

stillhunterman said:


> You were gonna post up a story, but yer fingers were too tired...maybe you could post it up here when you have some time, would love to hear about it! o-||
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re: Weird/Strange/Scary things happen to you in the hills?
> by Riverrat77 » Thu Mar 05, 2009 12:44 pm
> 
> I've seen some other stuff I can't explain driving some of the roads at night around Burney but its a long story and my fingers are getting tired.
Click to expand...

Alright... its slow at work today. Went out to my buddy Eric's house where we proceeded to drink some beers (not to the point of drunken state) and discuss what we wanted to do for the weekend. Decided on Reno since we both just got paid and going south to Great America (the amusement park) didn't sound as exciting. It was late, probably 11 or so when we headed out and anyone that has gone through Lassen Park past Burney knows there are some real long lonely stretches of road out there. Anyway, we were driving down this long straight stretch and something crossed the road in front of us. Never saw eye shine, never saw a definite shape.... whatever it was appeared to be as tall as the front of my Dodge Ram, which was shoulder high on me. I just measured my shoulder a second ago and am 5 foot even basically to that point. The feeling I got was that whatever crossed the road seemed to just suck in light from my headlights.... I mean, even dark bears will reflect a little light from oil in the coat or whatever. This just didn't. It was a black shape that very clearly crossed one white line, over the pavement and moved off to the right side of the road I guess maybe 50 yards in front of us. The area was a flat surface so it wasn't a huge boulder rolling across the road down a hill or anything. Needless to say, when Eric and I turned and asked each other "Did you just see that?" we were instantly pretty **** sobered up and scared sh*tless. I almost expected him to be asleep when I looked at him and the only reason I know I wasn't just dozin off at the wheel or too drunk to know what I saw was because he was wide awake and as scared as me. I won't say it was a bear, because I don't think it was, but if it actually was a bear on four legs, it was the biggest **** black bear I've ever seen. It was weird we didn't see eye shine of some sort... maybe the critter was in a hurry, really don't know and didn't care to stick around and find out.

Anyway, thats one of my real "I don't know what the hell I saw" stories.... the other things were just weird stuff like scratches on trees higher than you'd think a bear would be able to reach (and we saw plenty of bears in the hills back home), beds actually "built" in places instead of just bushes crushed down or whatever, I don't know... kinda feel stupid talking about it because I couldn't ever prove anything but some of the things I saw really just weren't what I felt was "normal". Usually when it was just my dad, my brother and I, we could go all weekend up around Marble Valley and not ever see another person so its a lonely place. If I were bigfoot, wouldn't be a bad place to go and avoid folks.


----------



## wyogoob

If I put a UWN T-shirt out for Bigfoot, does anyone think he would wear it?


----------



## stillhunterman

Thanks for posting up RR. Yeah, that whole area can get a little creepy especially at night. Heard similar stories from the same area. The Marbles are definately out there. I spent a lot of time there, even when not hunting just to get away from the grind for a few days. On at least three different outings up there, I heard something howling/screaming/crying or whatever in the wee hours. One time it went on for half an hour, unlike anything I ever heard before, and LOUD. Next morning there was nary a critter around, no wildlife to be seen until I droppend down into the next drainage.

I've also run across the "beds" you talked about on this thread, now they were strange to see out in the middle of nowhere. Now if Goob ever made it up there and I knew about it, might not have thought twice about the deal since he has been known to just pull up a tree for the night and sleep under the stars...but I'm pretty sure he ain't never been up that way before... 8)


----------



## wyogoob

stillhunterman said:


> Thanks for posting up RR. Yeah, that whole area can get a little creepy especially at night. Heard similar stories from the same area. The Marbles are definately out there. I spent a lot of time there, even when not hunting just to get away from the grind for a few days. On at least three different outings up there, I heard something howling/screaming/crying or whatever in the wee hours. One time it went on for half an hour, unlike anything I ever heard before, and LOUD. Next morning there was nary a critter around, no wildlife to be seen until I droppend down into the next drainage.
> 
> I've also run across the "beds" you talked about on this thread, now they were strange to see out in the middle of nowhere. Now if Goob ever made it up there and I knew about it, might not have thought twice about the deal since he has been known to just pull up a tree for the night and sleep under the stars...but I'm pretty sure he ain't never been up that way before... 8)


Actually, Mrs Goob and I have been thru Lassen Park, although we never camped there. I have cool pics of us in the "tunnels"...caves, or whatever they are.


----------



## stillhunterman

Haha......I shoulda known better Goob, you sure do get around brother! LP is a cool place, but it's a fair chunk away from the Marbles and where I found the "beds". ;-)


----------



## wyogoob

stillhunterman said:


> Haha......I shoulda known better Goob, you sure do get around brother! LP is a cool place, but it's a fair chunk away from the Marbles and where I found the "beds". ;-)


 8) But, I don't know where the Marbles are...never heard of them. Are they in a dimension guys like you and I normally travel?


----------



## stillhunterman

wyogoob said:


> stillhunterman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha......I shoulda known better Goob, you sure do get around brother! LP is a cool place, but it's a fair chunk away from the Marbles and where I found the "beds". ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 8) But, I don't know where the Marbles are...never heard of them. *Are they in a dimension guys like you and I normally travel*?
Click to expand...

Haha...yeah, if I didn't know better, there are some areas in there that would qualify for some of those areas the American Indians refer to for bigfoot, uh, like the 5th dimesion or sumpin! BTW, the Marbles are part of the Cascade Range and are up in Northern CA. On a good day, if you are in the right spot, you can see the ocean 8)


----------



## Dr Nebz

Ok, I'm a noob here, but saw a link to this post on Bigfoot and the conversation about Cuberant Basin. I wanted to share my last three backpacking trips to Cuberant. My first time out there was in 2009. Me and three other backpackers decided we wanted to explore this area, since it was a short 3 miles to our spot we picked on the map, we figured no problem. I read in here that people got lost, I am not sure how. Maybe not as experienced in route finding than us? Seems like a pretty well defined trail from Pass Lake Trail Head all the way into the basin. I would say in the basin there is some spots on the first trip where we had to find the trail, but not as hard as some other trips I have been on.

For my 2009 trip, I did some hunting on the internet, just to see where we were going, and ran into the BRFO's report on Cuberant Basin. I laughed with my crew all the way out there on the trail about maybe we might seem him. It really is a lovely basin, pretty much untouched by man. We camped at Cuberant #3, and the fishing was on! A really great hike in, and the fish were jumping! The next day we decide to use the map and see all the lakes in the basin. We went to #5 first, which is situated in a huge depression, and it is a pretty steep down climb to get to it. Once we got down there, we realized there were no fish in this lake. we climbed back up and headed towards the two ponds that sit just west of #4. After a little bush whacking, we came to a very secluded little pond with very large lilly pads in it. It was so still there, you could have heard a pin drop. No birds, no animal tracks, and no fish. We propped up on the south side of the lake when one of my crew says "Hey, there is a half eaten deer leg over here." WTF? It really was like if you had just ripped the leg off a deer. Most of the meat was in tact on the leg, and it looked pretty fresh. It was around this time I got the feeling we were being watched. I think everyone there felt the same thing. As we walked north to move on and walk up to the next pond, all four of us saw the largest hair ball I have ever seen in my life. Imagine a waist high ball of hair just sitting in a meadow. What are you supposed to think of that? We moved on, no one wanted to meet whatever was responsible for leaving something like that. To this day, that pond has had the name "Spooky Pond." We found another lake which was salamanders only, and the feeling that we were being watched had long since vanished, We moved up to Cuberant #4, and did some fishing, then on to #1 and #2 then back to camp, pretty much circumnavigating the entire basin in one day. I will say all of us got a strange feeling being at that pond, and it made some great campfire conversation that night. Nothing else strange happened on that trip, it was a good time, and we had the basin all to ourselves.

I returned in 2010 with a new partner, and the crew I went out with in 2009, was coming in later that evening, as they had to work till 5 pm, so they were going to headlamp it in. So me and my friend hiked in, his first time, my second, and we had a great walk in there. Once you split from the Lofty Lake Trail, it really is secluded and tucked in back there. It was a perfect day, sun was out, blue skies, you cant ask for better weather. We made a nice pace, up over the pass and down into the basin. We arrived at our spot, and pulled out the fishing rods and the fishing was on! Every other cast we had fish on. We fished for like 4 hours till the sun started to set to the west and so we got our camp ready for the evening. We kept 2 fish on the stringer lake side to have trout and eggs in the morning. I'll get to that in a moment. We decided to filter some water before pitch, and the inlet is not too far out of camp. On our way back my friends dog gets really agitated, which is highly unusual for her. My partner shines his high beam just southwest of our camp, and two sets up eyes, the brightest eye shine I have ever seen lights up out of the darkness. Both of us are going WTF? I head up towards them to try to get a reaction, and they just seem to keep receding into the woods, peering out from behind trees and such. Very tall compared to me as well. I at first was thinking that they were just deer but I charged at them, and they did not scatter, nor did I hear hoofs. At this point both of us are just spooked, so we pull up next to the fire and get it raging so it may deter an unwanted visitor. Our group about an hour later arrives and we tell them about the story. I know it kind of creeped them out. One last thing, remember the fish we left for breakfast on the stringer? In the morning, I went down after my coffee to get the fish, and they were gone, but the stringer was still there. I put a pretty good knot in that so the fish could not get off. My partner tested it, they were still there when we went to bed. It is like someone or something untied the knot, took the fish, and then put the stinger back in the dirt. You would have needed hands to undo that knot, which had obviously been undone. Puzzled me for the rest of the trip. Other than that, pretty much uneventful out there, great fishing and a good trip with great friends. We did loop the basin again, but nothing out of the ordinary this time.

2011 we returned, just me and one friend and his dog. It seemed so peaceful out there. Not a singe thing strange, except some gas I got from some home made chili occurred on this trip. It was September too, so the Uintas were like a ghost town. Love it.

So there you have it, my experiences three years in a row out there. I plan on returning again, always an adventure in Cuberant. Here is a shot of the Spooky Pond as we call it:


----------



## Huge29

That was a mouthful doc! Welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing; that does make one scratch the old noggin.


----------



## Dr Nebz

Huge29 said:


> That was a mouthful doc! Welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing; that does make one scratch the old noggin.


Sorry for the long post, a lot of info, condensed down for sure.

Yeah, not sure what is going on back in there. But never felt like I was in danger, just things that make you go Hmm.


----------

